# Dont let it win



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Today i was sitting in my astronomy class and i started to get a dp/dr spell, and i said, i'm not gonna hav a panic attack, there's nothin medically wrong, this is all in my head, and it went away, its easier said then done of course, but just dont let this stuff get the better of you, it's baby steps like that that will get you on the road to recovery, at least in my case


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

GOOD FOR YOU! Sometimes it works for me sometime it doesn't. I am hoping it starts working more.


----------



## theatreSpell (Jan 18, 2006)

yes,

also in situations like that it's sometimes good to actually, stand up and leave the class/room/environment for a while and come back to it again.


----------

